# Leaking water heaters!!



## b1800e30m3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Has anyone else experienced a lot of leaking Bradford white water heaters within the last few years? Especially on well water, we are having to replace them before the six year warranty even expires. We have replaced over 20 water heaters this year under warranty!!! That is just crazy IMO.
Are company had now switched to a.o smith/State


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

?????

From good to worse ..

How about an intro ?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

b1800e30m3 said:


> Has anyone else experienced a lot of leaking Bradford white water heaters within the last few years? Especially on well water, we are having to replace them before the six year warranty even expires. We have replaced over 20 water heaters this year under warranty!!! That is just crazy IMO.
> Are company had now switched to a.o smith/State


 Been installed wrong without an intro..


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Intro intro intro please in the appropriate section. Then you will get answers.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

If they don't leak a bit, how would you know they're full?


----------



## RossThePlumber (Aug 24, 2009)

I know that there are water heaters that use a Magnesium anode rod and they make another type of rod for well water. I had never heard of this until i called Ferguson. There can be a plethora of reasons why the heaters are crapping the bed prematurely. Around here the water can be acidic. A lot of people have neutralizers but don't maintain them yearly or quarterly. Sometimes the pumps can be to low in the well and draw sand and sandblast the bottom of the tanks... 

I think a whole house water filter, maybe a neutralizer after water testing to determine what you need, and lastly an anode rod meant for well water might make a difference. This is just my opinion mind you... I'd love to see more answers to this one.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

b1800e30m3 said:


> Has anyone else experienced a lot of leaking Bradford white water heaters within the last few years? Especially on well water, we are having to replace them before the six year warranty even expires. We have replaced over 20 water heaters this year under warranty!!! That is just crazy IMO.
> Are company had now switched to a.o smith/State


First, post an introduction. 

Second, refer to the first.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I find that most water heaters with holes in them leak. Holes cause leaks IMHO, not the brand of heater.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

AWWGH said:


> I find that most water heaters with holes in them leak. Holes cause leaks IMHO, not the brand of heater.


100% agree. 100% of water heaters that have holes in them leak.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm going to get an ice pick and a hammer and perform some field testing... I will report my findings later.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

b1800e30m3 said:


> Has anyone else experienced a lot of leaking Bradford white water heaters within the last few years? Especially on well water, we are having to replace them before the six year warranty even expires. We have replaced over 20 water heaters this year under warranty!!! That is just crazy IMO.
> Are company had now switched to a.o smith/State


Do you wear a hat and shirt that says a.o. smith?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

U666A said:


> I'm going to get an ice pick and a hammer and perform some field testing... I will report my findings later.


My findings... Wet socks


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

U666A said:


> My findings... Wet socks


 Look at the plus side. You don't need a shower tonight.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Sounds like that hack plumber who installed did not drill the pressure relief hole.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

We advertises water heater maintenance which includes anode rod review. Corrosive water eats up anodes, if you aren't doing water heater maintenance, you may be missing many opportunities.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

HSI said:


> Do you wear a hat and shirt that says a.o. smith?



Exactly.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

HSI said:


> Do you wear a hat and shirt that says a.o. smith?


They make AO Smith hats?


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> They make AO Smith hats?


Yes they do, I have one in the truck, its actually a decent hat.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> Sounds like that hack plumber who installed did not drill the pressure relief hole.


Or drilled.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

b1800e30m3 said:


> Has anyone else experienced a lot of leaking Bradford white water heaters within the last few years? Especially on well water, we are having to replace them before the six year warranty even expires. We have replaced over 20 water heaters this year under warranty!!! That is just crazy IMO.
> Are company had now switched to a.o smith/State


Can I get a hat?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

plumberkc said:


> Can I get a hat?


Ask and you shall recieve (for a nominal fee, of course ):

http://www.aosmithpromo.com/Hats_c_17.html


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Ask and you shall recieve (for a nominal fee, of course ):
> 
> http://www.aosmithpromo.com/Hats_c_17.html


If I have to pay for it I might as well just get a Bradford White hat.


----------



## b1800e30m3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Intro is now posted in appropriate section.

The main we reason we switched to a.o smith/state was because they have an aluminum anode rod and the offer an upgrade kit which supplies you with another anode rod to be installed. Provides you with a ten year warranty. The area we live in has harsh water sometimes may not even be acidic. I'm really hoping to see a difference but only time will tell. Another awesome way to look in the water heater is remove relief and use see snake to look inside and you'll see how rusty it is or isn't! Hell no I don't wear an a.o. smith water heater hat!!! 

Barry


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

b1800e30m3 said:


> Hell no I don't wear an a.o. smith water heater hat!!!
> 
> Barry


That's good to hear, I wouldn't either! lol


To answer your question, I have been pulling a lot of heaters lately that are 5-8 years old. I have not seen a major trend as far as brand is concerned. I did always have good luck with AO heaters, but BW is now $50-70 cheaper at another local supply house......yep, that's enough to make me switch.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Barry,


We see a lot more BWC failures here than all other brands combined. I suspect that is because there are more BWC water heaters installed here than any other brand. That may or may not be affecting what you are experiencing.

I don't believe there is much difference between any of the WH brands currently. All of the manufacturers have the same goal. It is in their best interest to have the tanks fail as soon as the warranty expires.


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

I stopped using Bradford whites, I never had a problem with a Rheem. A water heater with a good anode rod will never give you a problem. I like to tell my customers to at least get an eight year heater or better and Bradford white doesn't give them that option. You can buy a warranty extension on a Bradford white but you won't get a better heater. With Rheem I can go from a six year heater to a twelve and explain the difference between each one.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Big cheez said:


> I stopped using Bradford whites, I never had a problem with a Rheem. A water heater with a good anode rod will never give you a problem. I like to tell my customers to at least get an eight year heater or better and Bradford white doesn't give them that option. You can buy a warranty extension on a Bradford white but you won't get a better heater. With Rheem I can go from a six year heater to a twelve and explain the difference between each one.


You're right about BWC's warranty.

They offer a ten year warranty upgrade on certain models but it is like buying an extended warranty at Best Buy. They just bank the extra money to offset the cost of tank failures in the extended period.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

You all know you can buy replacement anodes right? Segmented styles linked together like sausages with stainless wire and crimps.


----------



## b1800e30m3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes the additional anode rod is real nice and it does help to change them. The heaters we are installing now come standard with the aluminum anode. Which IMO is better than the magnesium for our area. We offer a four year extension which supplies Customer with registration and a second aluminum anode rode. We recommend replacement at 5 year range. But some customers just don't do it. Lol


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

b1800e30m3 said:


> Has anyone else experienced a lot of leaking Bradford white water heaters within the last few years? Especially on well water, we are having to replace them before the six year warranty even expires. We have replaced over 20 water heaters this year under warranty!!! That is just crazy IMO.
> Are company had now switched to a.o smith/State


I just replaced a State with a 1983 date on it. I was pretty astonished. Ive had a busted Hot Point(GE) tank in close to 3yrs but havent had any Bradford White cause only the supply house has those and i usually dont start till after 5 with plumbing so i usually get the Home Depot specials. lol


----------

